# Columbia or USC



## trajan9 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm leaning towards Columbia, but any thoughts out there? Anybody else in the same situation?


----------



## Ryan C. (Apr 7, 2008)

Huge congratulations for being accepted! How are you celebrating? 

I suppose one place to start is to clarify within yourself what city you would want to spend at least the next several years in. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 7, 2008)

USC Screenwriting vs. Columbia, right?

Well, Columbia, from my one friend that goes there, can take several years longer than USC.

They also require a year exploring all disciplines before you choose your concentration.

How sure are you that you want to be a screenwriter?

That's where I would start.  It would be a shame to be stuck in a screenwriting program when you'd rather be focusing on cinematography, etc.

Not too many of us here at USC applied to Columbia, if any, and I imagine the reverse is true...they are very different programs who attract very different students.

Good luck, it's a very difficult decision!


----------

